# Using T1213



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Seems like I goofed a little bit last year. I dumped a pile into my RRSP and just sat on the deduction until tax time. Seems like I should have used the T1213 form and gotten a much larger paycheck each couple weeks.

Anyway, I'm about to dump about $5000 into my RRSP right now (just got my monster tax refund) and plan on using the T1213 for that. Who else uses this form? It seems to be fairly under utilized as I rarely hear people talking about it.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

The big thing that the CRA likes to see is regular contribution to the RRSP as it gives them evidence that this is being done and can be assured that appropriate taxes are being taken off each pay. In addition, it needs to be a fairly significant contribution, not like $50 per pay as it won't have a big impact on the taxes.

If you're only doing lump sum once or twice a year, they won't approve of that. I speak from experience here. 

The form will be based on prior years contributions so if you only did the lump sum last year and nothing before that, they wont' do it. This year doesn't count. In addition, the form will only allow you to reduce your taxes being withheld for next year so this year is out.

With all that said, if you want to give it a shot, go for it. If you get denied, they will let you know why so that you can better plan your contributions this year in preparation for next year.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

OK, thanks for the response.

I'm on full pension contributions so I only really get $5000 a year extra RRSP room so it's hardly worth it. I usually get close to that in a tax refund (charity & Kid) so I plan on just getting my tax refund and dumping it into my RRSP (assuming my TFSA is topped up).

Anyway - sounds like it's more trouble than it's worth. Thanks again.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

none said:


> ... Who else uses this form? It seems to be fairly under utilized as I rarely hear people talking about it.


I've used it for a couple of decades for RRSP as well as charitable donations.

Most people's eyes glaze over at taxes/financial topics so I would be surprised if it is used much beyond those with paid advisors and CMF types.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

NorthKC said:


> The big thing that the CRA likes to see is regular contribution to the RRSP as it gives them evidence that this is being done and can be assured that appropriate taxes are being taken off each pay. In addition, it needs to be a fairly significant contribution, not like $50 per pay as it won't have a big impact on the taxes.


I'm not sure they care ... they have never asked me for proof where for some years, the RRSP amount has been as low as $3K. I do have decades of tax returns with RRSP contributions claimed on them so I suspect that may influence why they haven't asked for proof.




NorthKC said:


> ... If you're only doing lump sum once or twice a year, they won't approve of that. I speak from experience here.


Why are you different?

I file my T1213 in Oct/Nov and make the lump sum RRSP contribution in Feb of the next year, claiming it on the previous year's tax return. So far, it has been approved without a request for proof of a scheduled RRSP contributions.




NorthKC said:


> ... The form will be based on prior years contributions so if you only did the lump sum last year and nothing before that, they wont' do it. This year doesn't count. In addition, the form will only allow you to reduce your taxes being withheld for next year so this year is out.
> 
> With all that said, if you want to give it a shot, go for it. If you get denied, they will let you know why so that you can better plan your contributions this year in preparation for next year.



I will have to check the form when I get a chance ... from what I recall, the notes for the RRSP line item talks about providing proof of scheduled RRSP contributions for that tax year. This implies to me everything on the form is for the same tax year.

The RRSP contributions I include are applied in full to the tax year in question (i.e. filed in Oct 2015 for tax year 2016) as are the charitable donations.


Cheers


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Eclectic12 said:


> Why are you different?
> 
> I file my T1213 in Oct/Nov and make the lump sum RRSP contribution in Feb of the next year, claiming it on the previous year's tax return. So far, it has been approved without a request for proof of a scheduled RRSP contributions.



I don't know. I was doing the same thing as you and was denied several times. Perhaps they have changed since then and it may have also depended on my marginal tax rates.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

On the forms that were turned down, was the RRSP the only deduction?

That's the one difference that I can see as maybe the charitable donations stop a rejection. Just like the RRSP contributions, I have a long back history showing larger charitable donations in the past.


Cheers


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Yep, the RRSP was the only deduction. I probably didn't have enough of a history in their eyes.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

resurrecting an old thread here.

On T1213, it says that "Before you send us your request, make sure that your income tax returns for the previous years are assessed and all amounts owing are paid in full."
If I want to have less tax deducted for 2020 tax year, that suggests I can't send in the T1213 form in until April 2020, when the 2019 tax year would be assessed and paid.
Which means the new reduction in taxes for 2020 probably wouldn't kick in until June 2020 when the year is half over.

We'll have significant child care expenses in 2020 and going forward, which are an allowable category on T1213. Can I submit the form now even though 2019 tax year is months away from being assessed?
My wife will be submitting the form as the child care expenses are assigned to the lower income spouse.
We will hit the max of $24K/yr for 3 young kids, so not an insignificant deduction.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

The current tax year that isn't due yet does not count. If you want the reduction for tax year 2020, you should be filing the T1213 around Oct 2019. 

What needs to be up to date is tax years 2018 and earlier. 
At times, I have filed the T1213 around May of the tax year I wanted a reduction for ... but that seemed to overly complicate things. The reductions didn't evenly split over all the payments.


Cheers


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks, we'll send it in soon then. She won't get her first paycheque of 2020 until end of Feb 2020, so there should be time to get it all in place.


----------

